# Echo CS 355T how to tune



## LAtree (Sep 15, 2018)

Echo CS355T just purchased and have run 1.5 tank of fuel. After saw gets hot and sits it is very hard to start. From reading on here appears they are sent with the carb tuned very lean. 

Can anyone explain how to richen up the carb. Do I adjust the L or the H setting. Turn the screw clockwise or counter clockwise?

Thanks

Have been using a old Stihl 026 for years. I like the size of the Echo.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 16, 2018)

Carb adjustment with the limiter caps in place is in the owners manual about page 27.
https://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/fd75b24a-e597-4bf5-a422-45aae520faa2/CS355Tes1112_100413.pdf


----------



## LAtree (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you. I did read that it explains adjusting the L but does not describe the H. I assume need a tach and adjust H around 12,500rpm. 

I know that is Echo recommendations but what about from the guys that have tuned these saws.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 17, 2018)

The H is adjusted full ccw, so it doesn't run lean. If the limiter tabs are removed the carb is adjusted from lightly seated to 
Idle adjust screw initial setting turns in** 1 3/8
L mixture needle initial setting turns out 2 5/8
H mixture needle initial setting turns out 2 5/8


----------



## LAtree (Sep 17, 2018)

I assume you rec removing the limiter tabs. Any pics would be helpful. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## mcbr0101 (Jul 3, 2021)

I have run 5-10 tanks of gas through this saw since I bought it. It was not feeling powerful in the cut so I've been doing some inspection. Thought it might be old gas so I dumped it out and bought a gallon of 50:1 trufuel. Tach readings were the same for both the "old fuel" and trufuel. I was getting ~2800 at idle and ~10500 at wide open throttle (WOT). Inspected the spark plug and found it had a black gooey film, so definitely running rich. I turned the H screw to the clockwise stop and the saw maxes out at 11500 with the limiter caps for the carb adjustment. It already sounds a lot better, I'll report back if I can get some in cut tach readings. It already seems like a much more torque driven saw than a stihl? has anyone pulled the limiter caps to get the extra rpms available? Was there any process taken other than removing the caps? The manual says it can go as high as 13300-14500 which seems really high?


----------

